# Manual or book about  "Xterm" terminal emulator.



## senenmut (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello ,

i am searching for a manual or book about the X Window terminal emulator "Xterm"
startx

pdf  ?

SM


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2021)

senenmut said:


> i am searching for a manual or book about the X Window terminal emulator "Xterm"


xterm(1)? Lots of things on FreeBSD (or UNIX in general) have so-called man pages. You access them through the man(1) command, I suggest reading `man intro` (intro(1)). In this case you can do `man xterm`. If you don't know the exact name you can try apropos(1) to search in the available man pages.


----------



## memreflect (Feb 17, 2021)

There's also the official xterm home page:

```
$ pkg query '%w' xterm
https://invisible-island.net/xterm/
```
A lot of the information on the website can be found in xterm(1), but the website contains additional information like all of the control sequences and the xterm FAQ.


----------



## senenmut (Feb 17, 2021)

thank you,
xterm seems to be a very mighty environment.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2021)

senenmut said:


> xterm seems to be a very mighty environment.


It's a terminal. The standard one that comes with Xorg. There are many more terminal applications you can use, some are a lot better than the standard xterm. I personally like x11/rxvt-unicode, other's are fine with Gnome-Terminal (from Gnome) or Konsole (on KDE). A terminal is, in essence, just a window that connects you to the OS. 

Back in the old days this was done with actual physical terminals like the VT100 and VT220 because computers didn't have graphics cards back then, it was just a big box with some blinking lights and switches (PDP-11, Altair 8800, IMSAI 8080).


----------



## senenmut (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello,
for me Xterm is convenient enough.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 18, 2021)

Jj


senenmut said:


> Hello ,
> H am searching for a manual or book about the X Window terminal emulator "Xterm"
> startx
> 
> ...


J


SirDice said:


> Nails ht tby hhhhhh h.  H tj dytn't have a kernel and run on top of the host's kernel.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


----------

